
Ask HN: Suggestion for Features of a Startup ERP/Management Software - ondiekijunior
We are developing an ERP or business management system of sorts for startups and I need suggestions on what I should add or is most important.  
So far our focus has been startup based analytics like Customer Acquisition Cost,  Growth per week, Conversion rates per campaign &#x2F;platform,  Burn Rate and Budgeting
So far there are three modules CRM,  HRM and Cash Control(Sales,  expenses,  account levels).  We want it to be simple to setup for any founder without needing an accountant
======
kleva
IMO there are several tools out there for doing expenses and bookkeeping. If
you could place an investors tracking tool too, it might work for several
startups as well as shares/ownership/vesting accounting.

------
android521
Finance is the most important. Check out traditional ERP like SAP. Don't need
to implement the whole thing. But finance module is the most important for
small startups and big companies alike.

